# Ho có đờm gốc bệnh vẫn là mũi họng mẹ đừng vội cho uống kháng sinh



## Ovixbaby (9/8/21)

Cách trị ho có đờm
- Không dùng thuốc giảm ho.
- Chỉ nên dùng long đờm( tân dược như: halixol, bisolvon, acemuc) .
- Sốt cao: hạ sốt.
- Xịt họng: Ovix họng hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng, viêm Amidan, ho do đờm.
QUAN TRỌNG NHẤT: GỐC BỆNH VẪN LÀ MŨI HỌNG. giữ mũi khoẻ & họng khoẻ. Ho sẽ giảm nhanh






CÁCH DÙNG:
Trẻ con: ngày 3-4 lần, mỗi lần 2 ấn ( xịt sau ăn).
Người lớn: ngày 5-6 lần, mỗi lần 4 ấn.
HIỆU QUẢ CẢM NHẬN RÕ RỆT SAU 3 NGÀY SỬ DỤNG.
Lưu ý: không uống lại nước ngay sau khi xịt.

- Tăng đề kháng cho trẻ ( khuyên nên dùng Imochild: vừa tăng đề kháng hô hấp vừa kích thích ăn ngon, giảm táo bón).





-------------------------------
Liên Hệ
Hotline: 0348966862

Đăng ký đại lý gọi: 0348966862

#viem_hong #ho_dom


----------

